# Introducing 'Tangent Drum'



## AudioBrewers (Jun 9, 2021)

Some demos in *Immersive 360-degrees* (we recommend you set the videos at 8K or at least 4K)




Elysian Delta by Ruper Schnitzler (Pianoforte + Tangent Drum)





A Live Performance Test (Only Tangent Drum)





By Cari Tibor (Only Tangent Drum)



More demos in *Stereo*:




Some Tech Specs.
- 28 Articulations (5 Core, 13 Prepared, 10 Sound Design)
- Ready for Stereo and Immersive Music (Ambisonics, Atmos, Spatial, Surround)
- 6 Octaves without pitch artifacts on the transients thanks to our own "Sample Deconstruction" tech.
- 4 Mic Perspectives (Macro, Inside, Overhead, Mix)

- Over 34.400 Samples in Stereo (30GB compressed to 12GB)
- Over 34.400 Samples in Ambisonics (85GB compressed to 25GB)

As Tangent Drum comes both in Stereo and Ambisonics, it is natively compatible with any speaker array configuration, from Stereo all the way to Binaural, Surround, Atmos, Spatial, VR, custom Speaker Arrays, you name it!

*Intro price ends on 1 August, 2021.*

For more information, more demos, more demos in immersive 360-degrees:


https://www.audiobrewers.com/shop/p/tangent-drum


----------



## Mystic (Jun 9, 2021)

Someone has been spending too much time watching Spitfire teasers.


----------



## AudioBrewers (Jun 9, 2021)

Mystic said:


> Someone has been spending too much time watching Spitfire teasers.


You're far from it hahaha 😂🤣


----------



## bbrylow (Jun 11, 2021)

Looking forward to another great instrument!


----------



## Evans (Jun 11, 2021)

Coming next _what_?


----------



## TomaeusD (Jun 11, 2021)

A summer _tan_ is coming next.


----------



## AudioBrewers (Jun 11, 2021)

TomaeusD said:


> A summer _tan_ is coming next.


You got that right! Write us at [email protected], the library is yours!


----------



## TomaeusD (Jun 11, 2021)

AudioBrewers said:


> You got that right! Write us at [email protected], the library is yours!


Wow, what? Thank you!!


----------



## catibi79 (Jun 12, 2021)

Something special and beautiful is coming. I tested the beta version and composed some demo tracks.


----------



## lp59burst (Jun 13, 2021)

AudioBrewers said:


> You got that right! Write us at [email protected], the library is yours!


Well I'd like to say that <..._insert something funny here so I get a free copy too_...> and that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## shadowsoflight (Jun 13, 2021)

TomaeusD said:


> A summer _tan_ is coming next.


Nice! Now I _see_, but that effort _can't_ be doubled because it would just be... Derivative.


----------



## colony nofi (Jun 14, 2021)

AudioBrewers said:


> You got that right! Write us at [email protected], the library is yours!


A winter tan is next here…

but seriously, a studio tan is all I’ll ever get!


----------



## AudioBrewers (Jun 21, 2021)

Happy world music day!

From today until release day, we'll be adding frames to the animated picture below, can you guess what it is? Try your luck, and get the library upon release!



Keep an eye on this thread for updates on the library! We're super excited.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 21, 2021)

The GUI is perfect as it is! Less is more! No need to frame it!


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 21, 2021)

Unless you intend to go off on a tangent. 😎


----------



## AudioBrewers (Jun 21, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Unless you intend to go off on a tangent. 😎


'cos I've sin what you did there


----------



## grabauf (Jun 21, 2021)

Sounds very intriguing.
Eos, the sister of Helios, god of the sun.
So it's not only a tan for gents.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 21, 2021)

Where do I send my blank check?


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Jun 21, 2021)

Might go on a “Tangent” brainstorming here.

Cos, Sin, Tan?....mmm bringing out the old Trigonometry brain here.
Maybe an upright calculator? 😂
Unless it all relates to triangles...trianglular waves...sawtooth/square/sine waves? mmm...maybe a synth?...an analogue synth?...or modular synth?
...with the blue colour (in animation), trying to think of noteable blue vintage synths...Korg Mono/Poly, Oberheim, PPG Wave

Or I could be totally “obtuse” in my thinking and it’s just a blue electric piano 🤔


----------



## Simeon (Jun 21, 2021)

AudioBrewers said:


> Happy world music day!
> 
> Guess what instrument I am!
> 
> ...


All I know is that I tend to go on them quite often.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Jun 21, 2021)

Continued....maybe with all the trigonometry...you’ve sampled an actual Triangle 😂
Seeing as your last release was a piano (remembering it was a piano comp you ran), maybe it’s going to be a Harp? Or a Celesta? Or a Vibraphone? Or something like one of the tonal percussion instruments?

Maybe going on a tangent refers to a treated piano, or crazy, textural, different ways of playing the piano?


----------



## dnblankedelman (Jun 21, 2021)

Hmm, some sort of side chain processing instrument?


----------



## AudioBrewers (Jun 22, 2021)

Mr Sakitumi said:


> Continued....maybe with all the trigonometry...you’ve sampled an actual Triangle 😂
> Seeing as your last release was a piano (remembering it was a piano comp you ran), maybe it’s going to be a Harp? Or a Celesta? Or a Vibraphone? Or something like one of the tonal percussion instruments?
> 
> Maybe going on a tangent refers to a treated piano, or crazy, textural, different ways of playing the piano?


Hahaha, Easy now! you will write 1000 instruments in a post hoping to guess. 



dnblankedelman said:


> Hmm, some sort of side chain processing instrument?


Let's share some new details:

- It's an acoustic, solo instrument
- We've gone WAY overboard with it to make sure it's the last of its kind you will ever need!
- As usual with our libraries, it comes ready for Stereo and Immersive Music (Ambisonics, Atmos, Spatial, Surround)

Here's today's animated image:


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Jun 22, 2021)

AudioBrewers said:


> Hahaha, Easy now! you will write 1000 instruments in a post hoping to guess.


just caught me in a brainstorm...so went with it 
didn't see a solo instrument coming, now i'm very intrigued and confused at the same time.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Jun 22, 2021)

TBH...it's not so much the challenge of winning the library, as it is just solving the riddle.
I'm like a dog chasing cars when there's a riddle.

Well, a tangent is the point where a straight line just touches a curve.
I have no idea how that relates to a solo acoustic instrument???
Unless it references a stick or something hitting something else, possibly a drum?
(the blue hazy image looks circular, well oblique view)


----------



## Kent (Jun 22, 2021)

here is a tan gent


----------



## ashX (Jun 22, 2021)

Tagelharpa?


----------



## k4music (Jun 22, 2021)

My guess is it is a rare piano type instrument which resembles a harpsichord. Tangent Piano.


----------



## pcohen12 (Jun 22, 2021)

Adjectives used thus far by people who know more than us: acoustic, solo, special, beautiful. The "countdown" started on world music day (hard to tell if that's a coincidence or not). I'm not aware of any acoustic instruments with glowing blue lights 😆

I'll guess flute. Under stage lights, silver instruments can sometimes look blue, and a flute is a straight line (which is an integral part of a tangent...)

p.s. @AudioBrewers - FYI, the newsletter signup on the https://www.audiobrewers.com/shop/p/im-not-ready-yet (store page) says "Let's leep in touch"!


----------



## Marvin_Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

A violin... where you play on tangent to the strings...?


----------



## Conor (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm thinking less geometry, more instrument anatomy.

k4music already guessed Tangent Piano, so I'll guess Clavichord.


----------



## grabauf (Jun 22, 2021)

There's an album called Tangents by Gary Peacock recorded in the Auditorio Stelio Molo in Lugano. He plays Contrabass.


----------



## MusicalG (Jun 22, 2021)

Norwegian cheese flute?


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 22, 2021)

Perhaps a Pipa or Zither, popularized by the TANG Dynasty.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 22, 2021)

MusicalG said:


> Norwegian cheese flute?


Gräddost flöjt!


----------



## csullivan (Jun 22, 2021)

Whatever it is, I'm going to have to be more than tangential if I want to get good at making music with it.


----------



## NekujaK (Jun 22, 2021)

It's a piano that's been in the sun too long.

Think about it....


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Jun 22, 2021)

Maybe a steel tongue drum. It’s curved and a tangent is created when you hit it.


----------



## LivingEdge Studios (Jun 22, 2021)

I don't know... to me it looks like perhaps a"Tangent Blueburst Acoustic Electric Guitar".


----------



## CGR (Jun 22, 2021)

Hmmm. The virtual strings and piano market is fairly saturated, so I'm guessing a steel or nylon string guitar with multiple articulations/playing techniques, captured with their ambisonics mics.


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 22, 2021)

Based solely upon the spacial coordinates of your initial graphic, has to be the long awaited duck-call library... the only question now: will there be ensembles as well as soloists?


----------



## AudioBrewers (Jun 23, 2021)

Oh wow! So many good ones! Thank you all for the guessing game! *In one of the messages prior to this one, one of you has guessed correctly*, we're impressed at the reasoning of everyone, so cool!

We will be unveiling the winner and of course, the instrument soon! 😊

In the meantime, more details:

- Over 34.400 Samples in Stereo (30GB compressed to 12GB)
- Over 34.400 Samples in Ambisonics (85GB compressed to 25GB)


----------



## pcohen12 (Jun 23, 2021)

LivingEdge Studios said:


> I don't know... to me it looks like perhaps a"Tangent Blueburst Acoustic Electric Guitar".


Brilliant…I’d wager on this one!


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 23, 2021)

AudioBrewers said:


> Oh wow! So many good ones! Thank you all for the guessing game! *In one of the messages prior to this one, one of you has guessed correctly*, we're impressed at the reasoning of everyone, so cool!
> 
> We will be unveiling the winner and of course, the instrument soon! 😊
> 
> ...


Wow! 34,000 samples. I suppose that rules out the Tangential Triangle, eh?


----------



## Kent (Jun 23, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Wow! 34,000 samples. I suppose that rules out the Tangential Triangle, eh?


o ye of little faith


----------



## dnblankedelman (Jun 23, 2021)

So I keep on flashing on this image of @AudioBrewers headquarters. There are people sitting around a table in a conference room peering intently into their laptops. One of asks another "does this picture look blobby enough to you? Should I make it even more fuzzy?"

Most are watching this thread with keen interest, refreshing their browser every minute or so. A deep, involuntary sigh of disappointment escapes the lips of several people when they collectively notice a certain post come in.

One of them looks up from their laptop and says "Darn, that would have been a much better instrument to make for this name than the one we are going to release. We should have created the side-channel triangle duck horn with cheese presets in ambisonics. That would have perfect for the name Tangent."

<this was an dramatic recreation. Any resemblance to actual persons/companies, living or dead or actual events is purely coincidental.>


----------



## AudioBrewers (Jun 24, 2021)

dnblankedelman said:


> So I keep on flashing on this image of @AudioBrewers headquarters. There are people sitting around a table in a conference room peering intently into their laptops. One of asks another "does this picture look blobby enough to you? Should I make it even more fuzzy?"
> 
> Most are watching this thread with keen interest, refreshing their browser every minute or so. A deep, involuntary sigh of disappointment escapes the lips of several people when they collectively notice a certain post come in.
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha!

The way it was in real life, when X actually said the name of the instrument we were like "WHAT! we were supposed to run this for a couple of more days!!!!" - It was hilarious 

28 Articulations (5 Core, 13 Prepared, 10 Sound Design)


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Jun 24, 2021)

AudioBrewers said:


> Hahahahaha!
> 
> The way it was in real life, when X actually said the name of the instrument we were like "WHAT! we were supposed to run this for a couple of more days!!!!" - It was hilarious
> 
> 28 Articulations (5 Core, 13 Prepared, 10 Sound Design)


28 articulations! not only will the Tangential Triangle @Alchemedia be the last of its kind you’ll ever need, it will be the only one you’ll ever need!
😮


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 24, 2021)

In preparation for the unlikely event I'm wrong I hired Michael Moschen (Will Ferrell wasn't available) to perform for my new *Tangential Triangle* instrument.


----------



## AudioBrewers (Jun 25, 2021)

BTW, we've also been working on a way to be able to stretch the pitch throughout 6 octaves without having pitch artifacts on the transients. Something that always bothered me with smaller instruments was that you were very limited with their range - having a 88-Keys midi controller and an instrument with few notes/octaves was very frustrating, and this extreme pitch stretching to fill the keybed was always the solution.

Well not here


----------



## AudioBrewers (Jun 28, 2021)

You can download the full demo in Ambisonics and in 5.1 formats from here:


https://brewingaudio.audiobrewers.com/demos/tangent/arise.rar



The 5.1 mix was generated using Nuendo's decoder from the Ambisonics wav. You can add the Ambisonics wav to your own DAW and create any type of mix you want, from stereo all the way to surround, spatial audio, atmos, binaural, etc.

Coming 1 July.​


----------



## LivingEdge Studios (Jun 28, 2021)

AudioBrewers said:


> You can download the full demo in Ambisonics and in 5.1 formats from here:
> 
> 
> https://brewingaudio.audiobrewers.com/demos/tangent/arise.rar
> ...




REAPER supports all Windows versions from Windows XP to Windows 10, while Yamaha/Steinberg don't: "Nuendo 10.2.20 is the last version still supporting Windows 7!".

I'm looking forward to seeing what's coming 1 July... especially in re: ATMOS.


----------



## AudioBrewers (Jul 1, 2021)

Mr Sakitumi said:


> Maybe a steel tongue drum. It’s curved and a tangent is created when you hit it.


Write us at [email protected]


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 1, 2021)

Congrats Mr Sakitumi!


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Jul 2, 2021)

AudioBrewers said:


> Write us at [email protected]


Whooaaaaaa! That's amazing! Thanku!


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Jul 2, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Congrats Mr Sakitumi!


Thanku @Alchemedia , I was really rooting for your ambisonics Tangential Triangle ..,
hint hint @AudioBrewers


----------



## AudioBrewers (Jul 2, 2021)

Mr Sakitumi said:


> Thanku @Alchemedia , I was really rooting for your ambisonics Tangential Triangle ..,
> hint hint @AudioBrewers


Hahahaha! Maybe someday, tangential triangle in immersive amsosonics for your spatial music


----------



## Alchemedia (Jul 2, 2021)

AudioBrewers said:


> Hahahaha! Maybe someday, tangential triangle in immersive amsosonics for your spatial music


Too late! I've already filed the trademark + patent, although I'm open to collaboration.


----------

